# Question about locked topics.



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2007)

I noticed LazerSteve responded to a locked post just posted by P Carroll.
How did he do that?

a man named Sue


----------



## Noxx (Mar 23, 2007)

Hehe he is moderator.
But If you absolutly need to add something to a post, just ask and I'll add it for you


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry,  I wasn't paying attention to where I was posting. I moved my reply to the tutorials questions section.

Steve


----------

